# 'Socket Error #10038 Socket operation on non-socket'



## jupp2oo8 (29. Januar 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen, was diese Fehlermeldung bedeutet?
Oder wo die Bedeutungen dieser Fehlermeldungen aufgelistet sind?

Die ganze Nachricht lautete:

Im Projekt xyz.exe ist eine Exception der Klasse EIdNotASocket mit der Meldung 'Socket Error #10038 Socket operation on non-socket' aufgetreten.

Für meinen TCPClient hab ich als Port 12345 angegeben und die IP Adresse des PCs, auf dem der Server ist.


----------



## XeoX (29. Januar 2008)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.indyproject.org/docsite/html/frames.html?frmname=topic&frmfile=EIdNotASocket.html


XeoX


----------



## jupp2oo8 (30. Januar 2008)

Danke erst mal für den Tipp. Aber die Beschreibung der Komponenten (zb TIdTCPClient und Server) sind ja identisch mit denen aus der Borland C++ Builder Hilfe. Da war mir das auch schon "zu wenig", so als Anfänger. Man weiß halt nicht, welche Daten man wem sagen muss, damit sich die beiden finden im Netzwerk. Ich brauch einfach genauere Beschreibungen, was man mindestens mit denen machen muss, damit das ganze klappt.
(muss man zB auch sone BigEndian Sachen beachten oder machen die Komponenten das selbst?)

Gibt es denn nirgendwo auch C++ Demos/Bsp für Indy Server/Client Geschichten? Hab bis jetzt nur Delphi Sachen gefunden, die ich nicht öffnen kann.


----------

